# Best on-line site to look for rental properties?



## JMinn (Mar 29, 2013)

My husband and I will be moving to Singapore in the Fall and I am trying to get a feel for the rental market on-line. It is frustrating, because sometimes they show one picture of a bathroom and I am supposed to fall in love with the property? I also noticed that the same property is listed multiple times by different people at different prices (sometimes a $2K/month difference). Is there typically a bidding war for nice rental properties, so I should look under my budget knowing we will have to bid much higher? I am using property guru, so maybe there is a better site? I would love to be able to sort places by private garden, allow dogs/cats, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Those ads are most likely placed by property agents and the actual property does not necessarily exist - it only serves as bait for you to engage (and pay for) their service.
Agents in Singapore don't have a reputation for honesty and good service. If you can, avoid them!
Realistically (no matter with agent or not) you can only get a feeling and find a place after you arrive.
There is no bidding war, only negotiations downwards (never accept the first quoted price!).
Places with private garden are very rare, those accepting pets only slightly less so.


----------



## JMinn (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for your advice! We do plan to travel to Singapore to look at properties, so hopefully we will find something. Sounds like we will have a challenging time finding a place with our requirements.


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

We have just moved and spent a lot of time on iproperty and propertyguru. The reason for different prices being shown is that some agents will show prices either with or without certain items, eg if you are happy to move in to a place without having the floors waxed or new white goods, then the price will be lower than for someone who does want that.

We have a large dog and have seen plenty of places with private gardens. You won't find a condo with a private garden unless you are on the ground floor, but a house with a garden is not a problem at all.


----------



## JMinn (Mar 29, 2013)

We are only looking at landed houses and I was encouraged by some of the properties I saw on-line, but have no idea if they will let us have 2 big dogs and a cat. Our dogs don't need a huge yard, but I am sure they would like a little outdoor space to call their own. If you have an agent or rental agency that you could pass along that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

You shouldn't have too much of a problem. Some landlords won't accept dogs but many know and understand that many expat families that do want a house also have pets.

We have a boxer who needs a reasonable size space to have his crazy 10mins outside, apart from regular trips to the dog runs and Sentosa and we are able to see many places that were happy to take dogs.

We used Eastgate Realty and have done for 3 moves now.


----------



## JMinn (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks so much! I am sure we will find what we are looking for, I just have to be patient. My husband will be in Singapore soon and can check some places out.


----------

